# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Se vende Fundo Agricola en Pisco

## Alex F. Fernández Franco

Se vende Fundo en Pisco 150 Has. cerca al cruce de Paracas (Santa Cruz),
cuenta con 5 Pozos con licencias e instalacion electrica, 2 vias de acceso por la panamericana Sur.
Cualquier informacion llamar al Nextel 121*2876 - Alex Fernández F.
27 de Agosto del 2010.Temas similares: Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco. Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho Vendo fundo agricola en pisco Se alquila fundo agricola en pisco. Alquiler de fundo agricola en pisco.

----------


## ALAN LIRA

Saludos cordiales señor Fernandez, quien escribe se dedica a la actividad de corretaje inmobiliario en ICA y en este momento se me ha solicitado un fundo de 150 ha a 180 ha, en arrendamiento con opción de compra, para sembrar paprika, conductividad eléctrica del agua máxima 3 microohmios-cm, quisiera saber si fuera posible que usted tuviese interés en esta opción y considerase esta posibilidad.
De ser así, necesito me informe precio de arrendamiento,precio de venrta, caracteristicas técnicas del predio con respecto al agua como caudal y al suelo con respecto a sales por favor, a la vez necesitaría un plano de ubicación del predio y que la documentación se encuentre saneada inscrita en SUNARP.
Atentamente Alan Lira. *Celular    :* *956429299* *Nextel    * *:* *128*9829* *Telf. Fijo :* *056229467* *Hortencias L-5 Urb. San Isidro.* *Ica-Perú.*

----------

